# Additional filter option for a 180l



## Aeropars (16 Feb 2010)

Hello Guys!

After having a bit of a planted tank break, i'm back with a fresh approach and need to upgrade some equipment where I am currently lacking.

I have an Eheim Pro 2 2062 which I'm happy with. I also have a koralie in there to up the flow rate.

I've noticed I get significant detrius buildup and after observing the tank, my filter doesnt get most of it as the inlet is only at one end of the tank. I want to get rid of the koralia and have another filter in there to help with the water colum cleaning but I'm not sure what to get.

Price is the biggest issue, then space is another. the filter has to fit under my tank along with the other eheim and a 5kg CO2 bottle. I've looked at the tetratec ex1200 but read these are massive!

Does anyone have thoughts as to where I should look for the additional filter?

Regards

Lee


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Lee

Here are the dimension of all tetraTec external filter units.

http://www2.tetra.de/ex_filter/index.cf ... oduktlinie

Regards
paul.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Other than another filter - have you thought of spliting the water intake pipe into two - two intake tubes in each corner of the tank - pipes attached then a "Y" piece and then another pipe form the base of the "Y" to the filter unit.

That is if you are happy with the flow produced by the out going pipe from the filter unit.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Aeropars (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I did wonder about a y piece but i would really like the extra filtration to ensure that detrius buildup is minimised in the water column. I coudl also do with a more powerful filter on my aquamas CO2 reactor.

So it looks like the the Tetra Tec is a good bet then? Anyone have any alternative suggestions?


----------



## Nelson (16 Feb 2010)

hi lee,
long time no see.
i've got a jbl e1500 and love it http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/fish/filt ... jbl/102999

viewtopic.php?f=38&t=2592&hilit=jbl+e1500


----------



## Aeropars (16 Feb 2010)

Hi Neil! It has been a while!

That looks like a decent buy and is more powerful and smaller to boot. I think that would suit me better than the EX1200.

Not ready to order just yet but this looks like a leader at the moment!


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

I have both and I like the accessories that the JBL comes with more, I've not had it running yet so I can't comment. I love my ex1200 though, super quiet and powerful.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (16 Feb 2010)

Becareful of TT1200 - heads have a tendency to leak. There are some threads on here of leaking heads.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Garuf (16 Feb 2010)

I had an ex700 with a leaky head, it's moulding pips that aren't filed down enough. The customer services are exemplorary though, I got a brand new one within days of giving them an email saying what had gone on.


----------



## Aeropars (17 Feb 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I had an ex700 with a leaky head, it's moulding pips that aren't filed down enough. The customer services are exemplorary though, I got a brand new one within days of giving them an email saying what had gone on.



I had exactly the same problem and had the same end result. Cracking customer service!

I think based purely on size then the JBL wins it for me. I'll have to measure up but this is certainly a decent option.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Feb 2010)

Just to add that Ive just added a profito 1500 to my 4ft and its not whisper quite, like the ex1200.  Its not noisy _per se_ but it does produce a slight humm, even after I covered it with a duvet.

Sam


----------



## Aeropars (17 Feb 2010)

Didnt you used to have an EX 1200 Sam?

I must admit, any noise would be an issue simply because of where the tank is, right next tot he sofa.


----------



## Themuleous (17 Feb 2010)

I used to have an ex2400 which was ridiculously noisy.  I've also got an ex600 which you have to put your ear next to just to be sure its working its that quiet! I've not owned an ex1200 but have seen them 'in action'.

Sam


----------



## Nelson (17 Feb 2010)

once my cabinet door is closed i can't hear mine.my computer is louder  .

or maybe i'm mutton  .


----------



## Ross (21 Feb 2010)

My JBL 900 is quite quiet but its not as quite as the TetraTec EX 600 which is on the tank in the sitting room.


----------



## Tom (21 Feb 2010)

I love my EX1200, but I would avoid the JBL personally, having installed one for a customer. Had a nightmare with that thing! Tetratec all the way!


----------



## mlgt (22 Feb 2010)

Im awaiting my JCL e1500 and this wil be my upgrade from a Eheim 2217.
Do you keep the internal filter? Im planning to keep my internal filter as I intend to sell the 180l tank for a 240/300l tank in the coming year.


----------

